# Next window? Tides?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Looks like the surf is going to lay down for several days, starting tomorrow. But man, the morning tides stink. No water movement at all!

Someone go tomorrow and give a report! If it's good, I'll go Friday...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm gonna try, fumigating my house tonight and cleaning the carpets tomorrow. Hopefully be there around 6 tomorrow evening.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I wont be able to get out until Saturday. Be out with the dawn patrol....


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

It has not laid down yet like I had hoped, although nice water appears to be very close to the beach on the Galveston cams... If it lays down before dark I might go in the morning... Do not want to get my butt whipped like I did last week...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Not happening today, tomorrow fosho.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

2.7 at the buoy right now. I imagine its a bit sporty with 10 to 20 mph gusts.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Maybe the wind will lay down this evening....... Hope nothing major breaks today at the ole paycheck gitter place


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

If this forecast I am showing really holds true it could be good tomorrow.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My plan is to fish sunday morning if it continues to slick up.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> My plan is to fish sunday morning if it continues to slick up.


I could be talked into that. Hate fishing weekends though, that's why I retired!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The surf is not like Hannah's on a weekend. LOL I usually stay away from the crowds and do pretty well.

I will be in High Island.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

The pocket was flat yesterday and further down the beach it was very fishable without getting beat up.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I'm thinking tomorrow (Sunday) might be my day... Sure would like to see a report from today!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Fished daybreak til 12:30. Surf wasn't what I'd hope this morning so I rocked the jetties a couple hours. Tide was in so I stayed close to shore. Pompano were hopping around, landed one on a topwater and some needlefish. Had a few nice pulls on a gold spoon but no cigar. Rain came a pourin, outwaited it at the bay bumping for flounder but nada. Went to SLP, one pompano on the gold spoon and one flounder on charetreuse.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Fished access road #5 this morning. Surf was calm, water pretty clean. 8 billion pompano and small ladyfish. And these three guys. Dinner. Go Texans!


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Fished access 4 this morning. Tally this morning: 1 trout, 15 skipjack, 1 pelican, and 1 shark that tapped my leg and made me scream like a woman until I cut the line. All on 1/4 knotty hooker jig head and plum chartreuse down south. Skip jacks were thiiiiick.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I found much of the same in Galveston. Nothing on top, then switched to a jerk bait and got some whiting and a few trout. Put on a spoon and got some pomps and skips. Threw some cut mullet on a big rod and didn't get sniffed. Lots of bait getting busted around the 4th bar. Water was really clear but not green.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

hit far west end surf yesterday 7-9am.
2 dink trout, small smack, small skippy, and 5 baby jacks.
water was purdy though


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sunday morning arrived at the surf, no bait getting popped as far as I could see, but still exciting to get in the flat water. Popped the trunk only to realize my boots were still at home. Grew up wading barefoot but prefer to wear them now. Drove to the jetties, grinded 3 hours for this one 17" flounder I'm thankful for. 4-5 feet of fluorocarbon line under midcoast cork, 1/16th rockport rattler with a natural colored gulp shrimp. Eventually my line hung up, walked down in knee deep water on the rocks to free the line only to have a sandal come off. It washed up on the rocks but ended up with a cut on my foot. Yesterday evening met my cousin west beach g-town. Never caught so many whiting, pompano, small jack etc. on artificial, should of ditched the gulp sooner. Cousin caught one line peeling 24" mackerel on topwater. This morning realized that cut was more of a gash, wound was swollen and oozing. Made a prompt decision to go to hospital instead of work. Almost 2" cut about 3/16 deep outside bottom portion of my foot, tough to walk on it. Doctor said it was good I played it safe, 7 days of antibiotics and a special cream to put on it. Lesson learned, tried to be safe avoiding the wade w/o boots but cut my foot anyway, don't rock the jetties in sandals.


----------

